# Puppy Breath



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, now don't give me a hard time, they are NOT mine, though Pam did a pocket check before she let us out of the house. But after the trial yesterday, my friend Paula (with her Agility Havanese) and I stopped by to see our third "Havanese Agility" friend and classmate, Pam Sowa, who is also a member of the forum. (her forum name is "psowa") She has been missing in action for the last 3 months, for a very good reason... Two BEAUTIFUL litters of puppies, 8 in all, born just 5 days apart.

The sire and one mom have their conformation championships and the other mom is well on her way. AND, these are "agility pups"... the sire is well on his way to an agility career, and one of the moms already has agility titles. As another friend's bumper sticker says, "A balanced dog has a title at each end":biggrin1: 

It was SO much fun seeing all these beautiful babies, including several chocolates and loads of to-die-for ginger eye brows. Pam is doing such an awesome job socializing them, potty training them, and giving them just the right kind of start in life. It was sort of "puppy overload" for me, too much cuteness all in one place. So I can't tell you the names of these little sweethearts... Heck! I'm not even sure how many are in the photos. But I thought you'd enjoy seeing some of them.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

omg! I can't stand it!~! LOL What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How Cute!


----------



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

stinking cute


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

And you'll be taking home which one??....


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I want all of them!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> And you'll be taking home which one??....


I can't take one, because there is no way I could decide!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO sweet, they look READY for new homes!!! When do they go home!? I totally would have left with one... LOL I am not even allowed at shelters or ANYWHERE near kittens. and HAVANESE puppies... not just any puppy will do for ME.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

All cuties!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> SO sweet, they look READY for new homes!!! When do they go home!? I totally would have left with one... LOL I am not even allowed at shelters or ANYWHERE near kittens. and HAVANESE puppies... not just any puppy will do for ME.


I THINK they are about 9 weeks now, and Pam, like a lot of Havanese breeders, believes in keeping them until 12 weeks, because she KNOWS she is giving them the start they need. So they will be ready for their new homes in about 3 weeks!

Pam did a pocket search before we left.  Seriously, one puppy DID disappear shortly before we left, but after a bit of hunting, we saw a cute little chocolate nose poking out from under an easy chair!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG they are sooo cuuute! I think that you and Kodi are getting ready for new pup! I am thinking of all good stuff that Kodi and you can teach the little one! I know a girl here with two agility champions. She decided to add one more dog to her team and it was so nice to watch how older experienced dogs took care of their litttle brother who was learning his first agility steps!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> OMG they are sooo cuuute! I think that you and Kodi are getting ready for new pup! I am thinking of all good stuff that Kodi and you can teach the little one! I know a girl here with two agility champions. She decided to add one more dog to her team and it was so nice to watch how older experienced dogs took care of their litttle brother who was learning his first agility steps!


Not yet, Marina! These pups will all be agility champs themselves before I get my next dog!:biggrin1: Kodi DOES like puppies, though. He stands with his tail up and wagging in a blur when they approach him, and he lets them sniff him all over before he tries to sniff them. He's so good with puppies that he is often used to socialize small breed puppies who get overwhelmed by their large breed classmates at our training center. I have no doubt that, WHEN the time comes, he will be a good big brother!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki is so gentle with puppies as well! Usually people are surprised because most of them think that adult males do not like puppies. Roki's love affair with puppies started year ago with one maltese and one shi tzu puppy. Now they are good friends and playmates. 
Yesterday Roki was two and half. Looking back I realize that he had such turbulent puppyhood and adolescence with some issues and problems. Now, when 99 percent of those are solved I do not feel I am ready to take another puppy although it would be good for Roki to have companion.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Cuteness!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Brave you! Even going to look at the puppies is walking in to temptation. The pictures are adorable, what a fun time being with all that puppy cutiness. I know you will get a puppy someday, just can't see you falling before much thought, talk and planning between DH and you. It is fun watching you trying to hold out, it can be a slow slide or a sudden slip with no net...No matter how it happens I know you will be ready.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, you are more strong willed than I. I'd have had to put dibs on one


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Puppies!!! Oh. My. Goodness. I wouldn't have been able to leave.....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

third picture down. look at that face!!!! WANT WANT WANT!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are really really cute puppies. And even better, I know how wonderful their parents are as well as the breeder. But I'm just not ready for puppy yet. So I'll live vicariously through these!:biggrin1:


----------

